# baguio



## skylineowl (Nov 21, 2014)

Hi anyone know of budget accommodation in baguio maybe 300 pesos?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

skylineowl said:


> Hi anyone know of budget accommodation in baguio maybe 300 pesos?


300 peso?

Really?

You need to walk around SM down session road, a lot f guys touting that kind of accommodation!!


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Or search for Transient rooms!!!


----------



## skylineowl (Nov 21, 2014)

just want simple room 300 should be possible , maybe not central.tho,thanx for replying.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I was amazed to find several spots online that will do it for 300 peso's seems like they fill up fast, so holidays would probably be filled up, here's a short cut to observed and then some extra holidays, then followed up by several spots that rent out rooms.

Proclamation 655 â€“ Philippine holidays for 2014 - THE FILIPINO SCRIBE

Events not listed above such as local village, municipality, local Saint religious happenings could be found online, that would fill up the rooms also.



baguiotransient.com - Home

Baguio City Transient House Prices For Sale Philippines - Brand New and 2nd Hand - OLX by Sulit

Transient Rooms In Baguio City For Sale Philippines - Brand New and 2nd Hand - OLX by Sulit

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Babs-Place-baguio-Transient-room-Baguio-
City/379526545458791

baguiotransient.com - Home


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

You are indeed an internet sleuth, nice work!

:hail:


----------



## skylineowl (Nov 21, 2014)

hi i cant see from your reply where the 300 pesos rooms to rent are available? it looks like purchasing houses?


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

skylineowl said:


> hi i cant see from your reply where the 300 pesos rooms to rent are available? it looks like purchasing houses?


I just clicked on this link (the third one) and they came up straight away. :hhmm:

Transient Rooms In Baguio City For Sale Philippines - Brand New and 2nd Hand - OLX by Sulit


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

UltraFJ40 said:


> I just clicked on this link (the third one) and they came up straight away. :hhmm:
> 
> Transient Rooms In Baguio City For Sale Philippines - Brand New and 2nd Hand - OLX by Sulit


I believe that link is to search in Olx .. just browse through it, you should find it


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

skylineowl:

Where are you now ?

I say since this is not the season, you can still head there and find a place as long as you are arriving in day light

Baguio winds down by 8 pm or so. 

Only if you are ok to staying near Gibraltar, I can ask .. no promises though !


----------



## skylineowl (Nov 21, 2014)

zambales at the moment, fresh air in abundance  the link works and even some rooms 200 and 250 pesos, salamat po


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

But these rooms are pretty rustic? No AC and a central washroom/CR I'm guessing?

yeah, the wife wouldn't go for that! No AC would be ok, its the other that's a deal breaker.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

cvgtpc1 said:


> But these rooms are pretty rustic? No AC and a central washroom/CR I'm guessing?
> 
> yeah, the wife wouldn't go for that! No AC would be ok, its the other that's a deal breaker.


at that rate, I doubt you will have your own toilet, maybe a shared toilet

I maybe wrong though !!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Rooms have some ameneties*



skylineowl said:


> zambales at the moment, fresh air in abundance  the link works and even some rooms 200 and 250 pesos, salamat po


I took a short look at some of the rooms come with WiFi, unsure if this will be a concern, when I used to travel around the last place I'd be hanging out at was the room, I was all over town and the room was a crash spot only.


----------

